# New Splitboard



## Paddy12

Hey guys and gals,
Im new to the splitboarding game (but not the bc) and in the market for my first splitboard and wanted some help choosing one. I am 5'9 155lbs and currently ride a 158 NS Cobra for anything in pow. I would be riding all sorts of terrain from tight trees of the vermont backcountry (home for the time being) to bowls and steeps out west(multple trips in the winter). I do ride switch a good bit so something with a freestyle orientation would be good. Thanks for the help

Paddy


----------



## killclimbz

Never Summer West, Venture Zelix, come to mind. The Never Summer SL split might be another good match and you might find one for a good deal as it's been discontinued. I am sure I will think of a few more later.


----------



## Noreaster

I'd go for SL. If you're planning on riding trees - SL for sure.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Can't go wrong with any of the new Jones splits too.


In fact if I was buying a new split right now there's no question it would't be an UltraCraft or HoverCraft split.


----------



## Paddy12

Thanks for the quick responses everyone. Im liking my options so far as i absolutely love my never summers so the SL or West look like good options. Hikeswithdogs i've always been very intrigued by jones boards and really want to try one. The hovercraft and ultracraft look great but i think riding switch would be a bit of a challenge, do you know anything about the explorer? Its labeled as an "entry level splitboard" which concerns me a little because you would think there were some corners cut in its production (but i have no idea). Maybe the solution?

Also, im regards to size i saw thinking somewhere around a 161, does that sound about right?

As for bindings everything ive read seems to suggest either Spark or Karokaram and based on the prices im seeing i think Ill start with sparks unless im swayed otherwise.


----------



## deagol

Sparks are what I have, they are very reliable.
Karokorams I have no experience with, but have heard rumors that are too complicated, thus jam or break more..

This is not firsthand about the Karokorams..

But Voile is another brand to consider. They have really improved their system in the last year or so....

The old pin is gone... 

I have ridden with the rep for Voile and he is probably the all-around smoothest rider I have ever ridden with.. He has no issues at all with his gear, so that is a great endorsement in my book.

I don't know how these prices compare to online deals, but something to at least consider

http://www.voile.com/voile-splitboard-bindings.html


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Paddy12 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses everyone. Im liking my options so far as i absolutely love my never summers so the SL or West look like good options. Hikeswithdogs i've always been very intrigued by jones boards and really want to try one. The hovercraft and ultracraft look great but i think riding switch would be a bit of a challenge, do you know anything about the explorer? Its labeled as an "entry level splitboard" which concerns me a little because you would think there were some corners cut in its production (but i have no idea). Maybe the solution?
> 
> Also, im regards to size i saw thinking somewhere around a 161, does that sound about right?
> 
> As for bindings everything ive read seems to suggest either Spark or Karokaram and based on the prices im seeing i think Ill start with sparks unless im swayed otherwise.


Serious question(I don't know your riding style) how often do you ride switch in the backountry?

What more important to you.......riding switch or performance in powder\deep and hold on the steeps?

Whatever you choose I would try to find someone with the non-split version and ride it inbounds


----------



## Noreaster

hikeswithdogs said:


> Serious question(I don't know your riding style) how often do you ride switch in the backountry?
> 
> What more important to you.......riding switch or performance in powder\deep and hold on the steeps?


If he's riding primarily Vermont Jones would be a serious overkill. In fact, it would be useless and hindering his riding more than helping it. For an occasional trip out west NS would be a better choice. 

As someone who owns both men's and women's Flags, a Twin Sister, a Mountain Twin, and a Women's Solution I wouldn't choose Jones split for the East Coast. In fact I was debating long and hard whether to get SL or Solution but decided to go with the latter knowing that I'd get to ride it in Colorado and France.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Noreaster said:


> If he's riding primarily Vermont Jones would be a serious overkill. In fact, it would be useless and hindering his riding more than helping it. For an occasional trip out west NS would be a better choice.
> 
> As someone who owns both men's and women's Flags, a Twin Sister, a Mountain Twin, and a Women's Solution I wouldn't choose Jones split for the East Coast. In fact I was debating long and hard whether to get SL or Solution but decided to go with the latter knowing that I'd get to ride it in Colorado and France.


Right right I didn't realize he was out east, I'm just so fucking in love with my HoverCraft(I have a Flag and a Solution Split too)....................


----------



## Paddy12

hikeswithdogs said:


> Serious question(I don't know your riding style) how often do you ride switch in the backountry?
> 
> What more important to you.......riding switch or performance in powder\deep and hold on the steeps?
> 
> Whatever you choose I would try to find someone with the non-split version and ride it inbounds


Mainly when spinning off of wind lips, cliffs etc. I guess the more i think about it the less important it really is. I'd be able to land switch and quickly revert back regardless of the shape. 

Noreaster, i definitely agree with your point regarding riding vermont however these is a good chance this will be my last season on the east coast so i would like to have something that will handle real mountains when the time comes, not to say that a NS wouldn't.


----------



## redlude97

Would not go SL, touring on a RC profile can suck. Not enough grip. If you want to stick with NS, then either the prospector or the new twenty five with the ripsaw. If you want to stick with CRC then something like the GNU beast. 

For bindings, when you consider cost you have to factor in if the board comes with pucks etc. When you consider the full cost Kara and Spark aren't as far apart as it seems. I prefer Spark and pucks as it is foolproof. The new tesla t1 system is close to perfect and has the climbing wires dialed the best IMO. The heel lock is improved but I still think Karakoram is better in that aspect if you are doing alot of technical sidehilling. Plenty of reviews with problems with the karakoram interface being finicky and prone to freezing/jamming


----------



## Nivek

I say Mtn Approach. But I like my solids. Otherwise I'd grab me an Explorer.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Also here's a little piece of advice I can give you please feel free to take it or leave it.

Day 1 come to terms with the fact that your BC board is gonna get beat to shit. 

Depending on where you live, how and when you ride....your board will get core shots and whicked gnarly scratches, fucked up bent edges and so on. Repair and move on.

Bindings on the other hand properly maintained should last you 2-3 seasons even under the gnarly its conditions, maybe 10 if you can get replacement parts.

If I was re-buying everything right now(knowing what I now know)on a budget I'd be spending the least amount possible on whatever factory split I can live with but have a bad ass set of bindings/poles and avy gear which should last many many years.

Anyways good luck look forward to hearing about your new setup.


----------



## deagol

hikeswithdogs said:


> ...come to terms with the fact that your BC board is gonna get beat to shit.
> ....


truer words were never spoken !!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Paddy12 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> ... I am 5'9 155lbs and currently ride a 158 NS Cobra for anything in pow. I would be riding all sorts of terrain from tight trees of the vermont backcountry (home for the time being) to bowls and steeps out west(multple trips in the winter). I do ride switch a good bit so something with a freestyle orientation would be good. Thanks for the help
> 
> Paddy





redlude97 said:


> If you want to stick with CRC then something like the GNU beast.


perhaps a billygoat for freestyle and switch...sparks


----------



## Alonzo

Dude, you should seriously look into a Prior AMF 162. Excellent quality at great price (given the exchange rate). Handmade in Whistler to your specs, 3 year warranty.


----------



## Paddy12

hikeswithdogs said:


> Also here's a little piece of advice I can give you please feel free to take it or leave it.
> 
> Day 1 come to terms with the fact that your BC board is gonna get beat to shit.
> 
> Depending on where you live, how and when you ride....your board will get core shots and whicked gnarly scratches, fucked up bent edges and so on. Repair and move on.
> 
> Bindings on the other hand properly maintained should last you 2-3 seasons even under the gnarly its conditions, maybe 10 if you can get replacement parts.
> 
> If I was re-buying everything right now(knowing what I now know)on a budget I'd be spending the least amount possible on whatever factory split I can live with but have a bad ass set of bindings/poles and avy gear which should last many many years.
> 
> Anyways good luck look forward to hearing about your new setup.


Thanks for the excellent advice haha, i usually treat all my boards that way, once they touch snow all bets are off on keeping it in good condition. 


> For bindings, when you consider cost you have to factor in if the board comes with pucks etc. When you consider the full cost Kara and Spark aren't as far apart as it seems. I prefer Spark and pucks as it is foolproof. The new tesla t1 system is close to perfect and has the climbing wires dialed the best IMO. The heel lock is improved but I still think Karakoram is better in that aspect if you are doing alot of technical sidehilling. Plenty of reviews with problems with the karakoram interface being finicky and prone to freezing/jamming


I had read a couple reviews mentioning the freezing and jamming with the karakorams which steered me away due to the wet snow i can sometimes ride on the east. Regarding the full cost of the sparks, am i correct in saying i will need to buy the spark bindings, voile puck alignment tool, and the spark baseplate kit ?

Alonzo, can you tell me a little bit more about prior? Thanks again for all the help everyone.


----------



## deagol

Paddy12 said:


> .... Regarding the full cost of the sparks, am i correct in saying i will need to buy the spark bindings, voile puck alignment tool, and the spark baseplate kit ?
> ....


You can get Spark pucks. I have both Spark & Voile pucks and like Spark way better. The pucks come with the alignment tool, BTW.

If you are referring to the baseplate padding kit, I've never known anyone who has had it or felt the need for it, but YMMV on that question. 


To bring things back to your original parameters, the board Killclimbz mentioned up-thread, the Venture Zelix, would give you what you want, including the ability to ride switch. It also has bomber construction.

Here is a link, but the new version will look very different from this (Red tail and white nose)
Zelix - Venture Snowboards


I rode Silverton with a guy who demo-ed this board last year and he liked it so much, he bought it on the spot. He was very into switch riding....

looks like someone is selling one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/231915130992?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## killclimbz

The Zelix definitely hit a sweet spot. Maybe Venture's best splitboard produced. It has everything you want. 

The NS SL is fine, don't worry about the skinning part, it's overblown. I've owned an SL split for years and still use it. The only time I have had any problems skinning is in firm spring time conditions. Most of the time, I am skinning in powder conditions, plenty of grip there. To answer the question though, yes there is some loss of contact there if the conditions go a certain way. The fact that you might be able to find a good deal on it makes it worth putting on the radar.

The Prospector and 25 are great splits, just more directional. Which you stated you wanted a little more freestyle flair. Hence my recommendations. 

Spark bindings ftw. Simple, self cleaning, easy to use, and reliable. Every year Will makes little tweaks that just makes the system better. You can just get the bindings if you already the rest of the interface. If not, Spark pucks are pretty nice. More adjustable than the Voile versions. I am not sure that they ride any better, but I can dial in my stance much more with the Spark version vs Voile pucks.

The new Voile bindings are much improved. Not sure I am sold on them yet, but they did put a lot of thought into them. If it saves you enough money, you may want to give them a try. I would still go Spark though.


----------



## redlude97

wrathfuldeity said:


> perhaps a billygoat for freestyle and switch...sparks


i think they stopped making the billy goat split, but if you can find a used one its probably a better option than the beast


----------



## redlude97

Another thing to consider is what camber profile you like to ride. I've been riding almost exclusively CRC boards for the last 5 years and I went with a K2 split this year. Its a flat profile with rockered tips like the zelix. While its fine to ride and still a lot of fun, I missed the feeling of CRC and will be going back to NS for my split for next year. Even full camber is better than flat IME. Make sure you ride a similar profile before you make your choice of split if you can


----------



## Paddy12

deagol said:


> You can get Spark pucks. I have both Spark & Voile pucks and like Spark way better. The pucks come with the alignment tool, BTW.
> 
> If you are referring to the baseplate padding kit, I've never known anyone who has had it or felt the need for it, but YMMV on that question.
> 
> 
> To bring things back to your original parameters, the board Killclimbz mentioned up-thread, the Venture Zelix, would give you what you want, including the ability to ride switch. It also has bomber construction.
> 
> Here is a link, but the new version will look very different from this (Red tail and white nose)
> Zelix - Venture Snowboards
> 
> 
> I rode Silverton with a guy who demo-ed this board last year and he liked it so much, he bought it on the spot. He was very into switch riding....
> 
> looks like someone is selling one
> Venture Zelix 168 Splitboard Snowboard New in Plastic | eBay


Oh nice i didnt know about the spark pucks or not needing the baseplate kit. So the spark bindings come with everything needed to switch from ski mode to ride mode?

The zelix actually looks like it would be perfect. The shape looks somewhat similar to a smokin deck i demod a couple months ago and i really enjoyed it. I like that its a little more flexy according to some reviews and if someones buying a board on the spot thats definitely a good sign. Its a shame that one on ebay is a 168. 



killclimbz said:


> The Zelix definitely hit a sweet spot. Maybe Venture's best splitboard produced. It has everything you want.
> 
> The NS SL is fine, don't worry about the skinning part, it's overblown. I've owned an SL split for years and still use it. The only time I have had any problems skinning is in firm spring time conditions. Most of the time, I am skinning in powder conditions, plenty of grip there. To answer the question though, yes there is some loss of contact there if the conditions go a certain way. The fact that you might be able to find a good deal on it makes it worth putting on the radar.
> 
> The Prospector and 25 are great splits, just more directional. Which you stated you wanted a little more freestyle flair. Hence my recommendations.
> 
> Spark bindings ftw. Simple, self cleaning, easy to use, and reliable. Every year Will makes little tweaks that just makes the system better. You can just get the bindings if you already the rest of the interface. If not, Spark pucks are pretty nice. More adjustable than the Voile versions. I am not sure that they ride any better, but I can dial in my stance much more with the Spark version vs Voile pucks.
> 
> The new Voile bindings are much improved. Not sure I am sold on them yet, but they did put a lot of thought into them. If it saves you enough money, you may want to give them a try. I would still go Spark though.


The SL is also on my radar, ive ridden the solid version and liked it alot, but my last three boards have been NS and i think i want to try something different but if i see a good deal then id probably snatch it up. 

Thanks for the binding info, it looks like spark is going to be the winner.


----------



## deagol

Paddy12 said:


> ... So the spark bindings come with everything needed to switch from ski mode to ride mode?
> 
> ...


I think you need to buy the pucks separately from the bindings, but between those two things, that should be all you need (except for skins, poles, etc.. obviously)


----------



## killclimbz

Paddy12 said:


> Oh nice i didnt know about the spark pucks or not needing the baseplate kit. So the spark bindings come with everything needed to switch from ski mode to ride mode?
> 
> The zelix actually looks like it would be perfect. The shape looks somewhat similar to a smokin deck i demod a couple months ago and i really enjoyed it. I like that its a little more flexy according to some reviews and if someones buying a board on the spot thats definitely a good sign. Its a shame that one on ebay is a 168.
> 
> 
> 
> The SL is also on my radar, ive ridden the solid version and liked it alot, but my last three boards have been NS and i think i want to try something different but if i see a good deal then id probably snatch it up.
> 
> Thanks for the binding info, it looks like spark is going to be the winner.


I would be remiss in not pointing this out. The SL Split is not the same as the SL solid board. The SL Split is actually the Heritage in splitboard form. It was a marketing choice by Never Summer. So it will be a bit different. Also worth mentioning that the SL (Heritage) split is also the Gemini split from Icelantic. Which sometimes you can find for stupid cheap. 

If you are wanting to go different than the NS, definitely give the Zelix a look. I thoroughly enjoyed it doing California peak in Silverton in spring conditions last season. Everyone he demo'd it at splitfest really enjoyed it too. It was universally loved. It would be a solid choice.


----------



## redlude97

deagol said:


> I think you need to buy the pucks separately from the bindings, but between those two things, that should be all you need (except for skins, poles, etc.. obviously)


pucks+touring bracket and risers depending on the model sparks.


----------



## ridinbend

I love everything about my spark surge except the stupid climbing wires. And I've used both the single and doubles. I really miss the simplicity of the voile climbing wires. It's so much easier to use the handle of your pole on the voile wires vs. Spark. Those voile bindings for next year world be worth it imo, they look super sexy and voile is a rad company.


----------



## deagol

redlude97 said:


> pucks+touring bracket and risers depending on the model sparks.


when I got my Sparks, the touring brackets and climbing wires came with them....


----------



## redlude97

deagol said:


> when I got my Sparks, the touring brackets and climbing wires came with them....


the blaze and burner models do not come with brackets or risers


----------



## killclimbz

ridinbend said:


> I love everything about my spark surge except the stupid climbing wires. And I've used both the single and doubles. I really miss the simplicity of the voile climbing wires. It's so much easier to use the handle of your pole on the voile wires vs. Spark. Those voile bindings for next year world be worth it imo, they look super sexy and voile is a rad company.



The only reason I like the Spark climbing wires better than the Voile climbing brackets is the stability. Spark climbing wires are much better on steep side hill terrain imo. Much easier to find your center and climb efficiently. 

That said, the climbing wires can be a bit finicky at times. I spoke with Spark about it and they suggested using a dry (heh) lube like a Silicone or Teflon spray on wires around the contact points to make them easier to use. It does help. The Whammy bar should help out next season too.


----------



## redlude97

ridinbend said:


> I love everything about my spark surge except the stupid climbing wires. And I've used both the single and doubles. I really miss the simplicity of the voile climbing wires. It's so much easier to use the handle of your pole on the voile wires vs. Spark. Those voile bindings for next year world be worth it imo, they look super sexy and voile is a rad company.


what poles are you using? I finally started to get the hang of it. The new whammy bar upgrade should make it way easier. I think the tradeoff to the tesla system for the heel lock will be worth it compared to the old voile wires. At least its not as bad as karakorams new plastic heel lift that breaks and falls down all the time.


----------



## ridinbend

redlude97 said:


> what poles are you using? I finally started to get the hang of it. The new whammy bar upgrade should make it way easier. I think the tradeoff to the tesla system for the heel lock will be worth it compared to the old voile wires. At least its not as bad as karakorams new plastic heel lift that breaks and falls down all the time.


I have bd carbons for poles, but the issue is getting underneath the baseplate vs. Having the wires on the ski. I'll do what kill said and use a dry lubricant. Thanks for that.



killclimbz said:


> The only reason I like the Spark climbing wires better than the Voile climbing brackets is the stability. Spark climbing wires are much better on steep side hill terrain imo. Much easier to find your center and climb efficiently.
> 
> That said, the climbing wires can be a bit finicky at times. I spoke with Spark about it and they suggested using a dry (heh) lube like a Silicone or Teflon spray on wires around the contact points to make them easier to use. It does help. The Whammy bar should help out next season too.


I do agree completely that the stability level is much better with the spark wire. You definitely feel edge control better. I just saw those whammy bars and they will make a huge difference for sure. And I do have to send praise out to the rip and flip high back, whoa, what a fantastic addition to long days of touring.


----------



## redlude97

ridinbend said:


> I have bd carbons for poles, but the issue is getting underneath the baseplate vs. Having the wires on the ski. I'll do what kill said and use a dry lubricant. Thanks for that.


I've had better luck using my K2 basket to flip down the heel wire, and only using the handle to switch between positions and fold them back up, have you tried that?


----------



## deagol

redlude97 said:


> the blaze and burner models do not come with brackets or risers


OK, makes sense. I would not go with anything besides the Arc or Surge though..


----------



## Alonzo

I'm going to sell my Sparks next year and move to the Plum Feyan system. They look to be the best split bindings going, from what I've seen. I really like the way they press the board halve together firmly, and the built-in heel locker is a plus as well. They're hard to find in North America, but I've found a shop in BC that carries them. The guys from the store all ride them, apparently, and they swear by them.


----------



## Paddy12

So it looks like ive narrowed it down to the Spark Arc's or Surge's for bindings, ill probably go with the arcs. For the board i like the;
Venture Zelix
Prior AMF
Jones explorer or solution
Neversummer SL

Any other suggestions? Thanks again, now just to find a good deal on one.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Paddy12 said:


> So it looks like ive narrowed it down to the Spark Arc's or Surge's for bindings, ill probably go with the arcs. For the board i like the;
> Venture Zelix
> Prior AMF
> Jones explorer or solution
> Neversummer SL
> 
> Any other suggestions? Thanks again, now just to find a good deal on one.


My roommate has been demoing some Nitro splitboards(He's a Arbor guy) that he's been raving about maybe worth checking out...dude knows his shit.

Nitro Doppleganger Snowboard - Milosport

Nitro Nomad Snowboard - Milosport


----------



## Paddy12

So i ended up getting a pretty good deal on a new venture zelix and spark arc's that came with skins. Got her all set up now just gotta wait till the snow falls. I really like how easy the sparks seem to be to setup and switch from tour to ride mode. 










Any tips or tricks to cutting the skins? I checked a video out and it seems simple enough.


----------



## deagol

did the skins come with one of those cutting tools? Mine did and you put the skins on the board and run the tool along the edges.. pretty simple. 

Nice board, too


----------



## Paddy12

Yes it came with a cutting tool and that part makes sense, however there were no rivets to attach the loose tail clip to the skin. It seems like they want me to fold over the tail end of the skin and stick it to itself to secure the tail clip, does that make sense? will it hold up without a bolted attachment? Thanks


----------



## killclimbz

Paddy12 said:


> Yes it came with a cutting tool and that part makes sense, however there were no rivets to attach the loose tail clip to the skin. It seems like they want me to fold over the tail end of the skin and stick it to itself to secure the tail clip, does that make sense? will it hold up without a bolted attachment? Thanks


Yes it will.

Which skins did you get? Are the climbing skins direct? Their tip/tail attachments work by folding the skin over the wire bracket. You can buy a tail kit that you install a riveted tail to the end of the skin. Fairly easy to do. Should take you less than 45 minutes to do both skins. I think the last time I did a tail kit it took me less than 30 minutes. 

Nice set up btw.


----------



## Paddy12

killclimbz said:


> Yes it will.
> 
> Which skins did you get? Are the climbing skins direct? Their tip/tail attachments work by folding the skin over the wire bracket. You can buy a tail kit that you install a riveted tail to the end of the skin. Fairly easy to do. Should take you less than 45 minutes to do both skins. I think the last time I did a tail kit it took me less than 30 minutes.
> 
> Nice set up btw.


I got ASA Splitboard skins (ASA Splitboard Skins Synthetic) 

Im not sure what you mean by are the climbing skins direct?


----------



## killclimbz

Climbing Skins for Backcountry Skiing -

Those skins you have. You are meant to cut them to the appropriate length and the tail clip works by folding the skin over the wire. It works, but it's not always the greatest. Especially when the weather warms up. I find that skin glue doesn't stick to together as well in warm weather and can lose contact with itself. I lost a wire this way with a particular set of skins I own from Climbing skins direct. They were the main guys I knew of that used the fold over system. Hence why I asked.


----------



## Paddy12

Yeah i kinda figured it wasnt the best method. Ill probably just stick it for now and get riveted tail kit down the line.


----------

